# Pillar



## mugzy (Sep 5, 2012)

Guys you will see Pillarofballance is red tonight, the goal is for him to enter all of the NFL games into the admin panel for the NFL pick"em. No he is not replacing Zeek. We will discuss who would be best to admin SI later this week.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks for the heads up admin!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 5, 2012)

I promise to behave >


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 5, 2012)

Lol man. I was about to be scared.


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 5, 2012)

Well I vote for herm as admin. Lol


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 5, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Well I vote for herm as admin. Lol



who's spherm? a new girl?


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 7, 2012)

Get Some for Admin!


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 7, 2012)

Congratulations POB!


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 7, 2012)

Props, POB!


----------

